# Getting IPV6 to work with PPPoE



## rossp (Nov 24, 2015)

I use a freebsdFreeBSD 10.2 machine as my home gateway and I have been
unsuccessful in getting it configure an IPV6 address over the pppoe
connection. When I connected my Ubuntu 14.04 computer directly to the
modem, the IPV6 network was properly configured. My ISP is Tek Savvy.

I'm using pf as well but it's not starting until pppoe connection is
completed.

I've attached the ppp.conf file, the ppp.log file, and the output from
`ifconfig`.

If anybody has any idea what I've configured wrong, or if there is any
other information that would be useful, I'd be happy to hear your
thoughts.

Thanks


```
ifconfig tun0
tun0: flags=8051<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1452
options=80000<LINKSTATE>
inet6 fe80::222:4dff:fe9d:9200%tun0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x7
inet XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX --> XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX netmask 0xffffffff
nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
Opened by PID 484
```


my ppp.conf file is:

```
default:
set log Phase tun command
set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0
TekSavvy:
set device PPPoE:ue0
set authname XXXX@teksavvy.com
set authkey XXXX
set dial
set login
add default HISADDR
add default HISADDR6
enable dns
```

my ppp.log file is:

```
Aug 1 13:26:21 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connected!
Aug 1 13:26:21 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Phase: deflink: opening -> dial
Aug 1 13:26:21 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Phase: deflink: dial -> carrier
Aug 1 13:26:26 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Disconnected!
Aug 1 13:26:26 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Phase: deflink: carrier -> hangup
Aug 1 13:26:26 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connect time: 5
secs: 0 octets in, 0 octets out
Aug 1 13:26:26 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Phase: deflink: 0 packets in, 0
packets out
Aug 1 13:26:26 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Phase: total 0 bytes/sec, peak 0
bytes/sec on Sat Aug 1 13:26:21 2015
Aug 1 13:26:26 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Phase: deflink: hangup -> opening
Aug 1 13:26:26 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Enter pause (30)
for redialing.
Aug 1 13:26:56 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Phase: deflink: Connected!
Aug 1 13:26:56 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Phase: deflink: opening -> dial
Aug 1 13:26:56 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Phase: deflink: dial -> carrier
Aug 1 13:26:57 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Phase: Received NGM_PPPOE_ACNAME
(hook "XXXXXXX")
Aug 1 13:26:57 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Phase: Received
NGM_PPPOE_SESSIONID
Aug 1 13:26:57 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Phase: Received NGM_PPPOE_SUCCESS
Aug 1 13:26:57 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Phase: deflink: carrier -> login
Aug 1 13:26:57 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Phase: deflink: login -> lcp
Aug 1 13:26:58 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Warning: deflink: Reducing
configured MRU from 1500 to 1492
Aug 1 13:26:58 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Authenticate
Aug 1 13:26:58 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Phase: deflink: his = CHAP 0x05,
mine = none
Aug 1 13:26:58 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Phase: Chap Input: CHALLENGE (22
bytes from XXXXXXXX)
Aug 1 13:26:58 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Phase: Chap Output: RESPONSE
(XXXXX@teksavvy.com)
Aug 1 13:26:59 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Warning: deflink: Reducing
configured MRU from 1500 to 1492
Aug 1 13:26:59 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Phase: deflink: his = PAP, mine =
none
Aug 1 13:26:59 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Phase: Pap Output:
XXXXX@teksavvy.com ********
Aug 1 13:26:59 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Phase: Pap Input: SUCCESS ()
Aug 1 13:26:59 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Phase: deflink: lcp -> open
Aug 1 13:26:59 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Phase: bundle: Network
Aug 1 13:26:59 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Error: rt_Set: Cannot add a route
with gateway 0.0.0.0
Aug 1 13:26:59 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Warning: 0.0.0.0: Change route
failed: errno: No such process
Aug 1 13:26:59 rosbox ppp[484]: tun0: Warning: ipv6_Input: IPV6CP not
open - packet dropped
```


----------

